

Complete Set of Founder Friendly Legal Docs - sachinag
http://www.thefunded.com/funds/item/6085

======
noonespecial
Complete Set of Founder Friendly Legal Docs...

...After you spend 20 minutes "creating an account", getting the verification
email, following the link, then logging in. At least they let you see the docs
in a flash viewer in advance. So you need flash installed to preview it, an
(throwaway) email account to DL it, and an office app to open it. This is so
much easier than just presenting the text in HTML?

Perhaps worth it in this case, but I've come to loathe this kind of hoop
jumping in principle.

~~~
trunnell
Or you can just copy the text out of the flash preview via docstoc's right-
click menu.

~~~
noonespecial
Nice! I usually keep flash disabled so I completely missed that. Thanks.

------
trunnell
Hmm... there's an interesting disclaimer at the end of the document. It's "for
informational purposes only and does not constitute... legal advice."

 _This sample Memorandum of Terms has been prepared by Wilson Sonsini Goodrich
& Rosati for informational purposes only and does not constitute advertising,
a solicitation, or legal advice. Neither the transmission of this sample
Memorandum of Terms nor the transmission of any information contained in this
website is intended to create, and receipt hereof or thereof does not
constitute formation of, an attorney-client relationship. Internet subscribers
and online readers should not rely upon this sample Memorandum of Terms or the
information contained in this website for any purpose without seeking legal
advice from a licensed attorney in the reader’s state._

 _The information contained in this website is provided only as general
information and may or may not reflect the most current legal developments;
accordingly, information on this website is not promised or guaranteed to be
correct or complete. Wilson Sonsini Goodrich & Rosati expressly disclaims all
liability in respect to actions taken or not taken based on any or all the
contents of this website. Further, Wilson Sonsini Goodrich & Rosati does not
necessarily endorse, and is not responsible for, any third-party content that
may be accessed through this website._

~~~
evgen
I am guessing that ending it with "We are not your lawyers and have no
obligation to provide you with advice tailored to your specific circumstances,
the laws of your state may differ from those of California; if you are too
dumb to figure this out you have no business founding a company." would
probably not pass muster with a court :)

~~~
yokumtaku
I will ponder using that disclaimer the next time I let Adeo post any sample
documents. :)

------
yokumtaku
You rang? These are the incorporation-related docs used by over 25 of the
companies that graduated from TheFunded Founder Institute. The Certificate of
Incorporation creating the Class F common stock and the restricted stock
purchase agreement were previously made available a few months ago. Adeo
simply posted the rest of the docs that we were using.

------
sachinag
If there's another set of docs, I'm happy to do a layman comparison like I did
with the YC/TS docs.

EDIT: I hope Yokum comes in and explains Adeo's thought processes here and if
WSGR will use these docs for new company formation.

------
Flemlord
I'd love to see a Nondisclosure Agreement included in there.

~~~
sachinag
Really? You can't find one to steal from another company? E-mail me at
sachinag (at) google's mail service and I'll send you ours.

